# Hilfe, wir bekommen (Fisch-)Nachwuchs.



## smonkey (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und möchte mich erst mal kurz vorstellen. Ich bin vor knapp einem Jahr umgezogen und habe dabei einen Gartenteich übernommen. Der Teich hat einen Durchmesser von ca. drei Meter, ist Trichterförmig, ca. 1,20 tief mit einem kleinen Bachlauf.

Ich Teich vorhanden waren / sind sechs gewöhnliche Goldfische (Hibuna). Also das vermute ich zumindest, was mich zu meiner ersten Frage führt: Ist meine Annahme korrekt, handelt es sich dabei um gewöhnliche Goldfische? Siehe http://youtu.be/9u2NFUqsMT8 . Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen. Der Teich ist leider etwas schmutzig, das Video entstand vor dem abkeschern.

Wir haben die Fische auch problemlos durch den Winter gebracht, trotz frostigen -20°C. Die Pumpe ist auch problemlos den Winter über durchgelaufen. Bisher konnte ich auch super alle meine Fragen nachlesen / finden. 

Nun habe ich heute volle Freue festgestellt, dass sich im Teich einige Babys tummeln und hätte dazu gleich noch mal ein paar Fragen.

 

- Wie lange sind die Kleinen gefährdet von den Großen gefressen zu werden? Sie sind inzwischen ca. 2 - 2,5 cm groß.

- Ich versucht ein kleines Rückzugsgebiet zu bauen, ist dies ausreichend? Ich möchte die Kleinen eigentlich nicht rausnehmen.

 

Ich habe auch mal eine Weile das Verhalten der Fische beobachtet und konnte in der Zeit nicht feststellen dass auf irgendwen Jagd gemacht wird, es war eher ein friedliches nebeneinander.

- Ich habe an verschiedenen Stellen gelesen, man soll die Jungen mit dem gleichen Futter füttern, aber fein zermahlen. An anderer Stelle habe ich gelesen die Kleinen ernähren sich von Mikro-Organismen im Wasser. Was ist nun richtig?


Vielen lieben Dank schon mal im voraus für eure Hilfe!

PS: Wir würden noch gerne einen Koi dazugeben, habt ihr vielleicht eine Empfehlung?

Viele Grüße,


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, wir bekommen Nachwuchs.*

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Hast Du noch ein paar Fotos, die den gesamten Teich zeigen und auch vielleicht ein paar Angaben zur Filteranlage?

Wenn die Fischis schon so groß geworden sind, haben sie die Gefahren, die ihnen von ihren Eltern drohen, wohl überstanden. Wenn der Teich allerdings überall so aussieht, wie auf den Ausschnitten zu sehen, dann fehlen die Pflanzen, Pflanzen und nochmals Pflanzen und ein Abdeckung der Folie am Rand, die stark UV-gefährdet ist.

Bei der Teichgröße solltest Du den Gedanken an Koi aber bitte ganz schnell wieder vergessen. Dein Teich ist leider viel zu klein.


----------



## smonkey (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, wir bekommen Nachwuchs.*

Hallo Christine,

erst mal vielen Dank für die super schnelle Antwort! 

Andere Bilder habe ich zur Zeit leider nicht zu Hand. Schiesse und reiche ich aber gerne nach.

Was die Folie angeht, haben wir leider gerade ein kleines Leck im Filter. Daher fehlt etwas Wasser (10-15cm). Ersatz ist aber bereits bestellt. Hoffe so lange hält die Folie durch. Habe zwischenzeitlich auch noch mal etwas Wasser nachgefüllt.

Was die Pflanzen angeht gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. Da ist aktuell leider nur auf der anderen Seite etwas __ Schilf, welches an und im Wasser wächst. Ansonsten haben wir dieses Jahr noch eine Schwimmpflanze (Wasserhyazinthe) und eine Seerose eingesetzt. Bei der Seerose sind schon die ersten Blätter an der Oberfläche (im Video gut zusehen).
Ansonsten ist es auf Grund der Form des Teiches schwierig, da die Seiten sehr steil abfallen. An einer Stelle haben wir einen "Sack" mit Teicherde reingehängt / befestigt in dem noch zwei Sumpfpflanzen wachsen. Dauer aber natürlich alles seine Zeit.
Dort wo jetzt die Steine im Wasser sind, als Schutz für die Jungen, wäre noch Platz etwas zu setzen. Gibt es hierfür irgendwelche Empfehlungen?

Wie groß müsste ein Teich für ein Koi denn sein?

Danke noch mal und viele Grüße,


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, wir bekommen Nachwuchs.*

Hallo,

wollt Ihr die komplette Folie austauschen? Das wäre doch die Gelegenheit gewesen, dem Teich eine "bessere" Form und Größe zu geben...

Zur Uferbepflanzung kannst Du zum Beispiel so etwas hier nehmen. Deckt auch gleich die Folie ab. Vorsicht mit "Teicherde" - mit Glück holst Du dir damit bestes Algenfutter in den Teich. Nutze mal die Suche mit "Substrat".

Wenn das __ Schilf im Teich wirklich Schilf sein sollte, dann trenne Dich bei der Folientauscherei davon - es kann diese nämlich erheblich beschädigen.

Ansonsten empfehle ich Dir noch unser Basiswissen - Link in meiner Signatur. Da findest Du auch Angaben zu Teichgrößen/Fischen.


----------



## smonkey (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, wir bekommen Nachwuchs.*

Hi,

der Teich-Filter hat ein Leck, nicht die Folie. Die Folie bleibt wie sie ist.

Danke für den Link. Genau das meine ich mit Sack, so etwas haben wir bereits.

Gut zu Wissen mit der Teicherde, wobei es dafür dann wohl schon zu spät ist. Aber jetzt wo du es ansprichst, seit dem haben wir wirklich Probleme mit Algenbewuchs seit dem die Erde drin ist - habe den Zusammenhang gar nicht erkannt. Da sollten wir dringend mal über ein Austausch der Erde nachdenken. Wobei das bei der Seerose vermutlich nicht mehr möglich ist.

Also was ich mit __ Schilf meine heißt eigentlich "Schmalblättriger __ Rohrkolben". Ob das auch so problematisch ist?

Viele Grüße,


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, wir bekommen Nachwuchs.*

Hi,

nein, der schmalblättrige __ Rohrkolben sollte o.k. sein. Soweit ich weiß, wird nur vom breitblättrigen Rohrkolben gesagt, er wäre - neben __ Schilf - bedenklich.


----------



## Harald (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, wir bekommen (Fisch-)Nachwuchs.*

Hallo,
Du hattest in Deinem Thread auch noch gefragt, ob Du weitere Fische, z. B. einen Koi einsetzen kannst. Ich wäre da an Deiner Stelle zurück haltend. Da die Bepflanzung fehlt, besteht die Gefahr, dass die Nährstoffe in Deinem Teich nicht in ausreichendem Maße abgebaut werden. Gerade jetzt, wo die Temperaturen ansteigen, kann der Teich auch schnell umkippen. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle daher das Füttern der Fische auf ein Minimum einschränken. 
Die Jungfische werden Dein Problem mit der Wasserqualität auch wohl noch verschlimmern. Die Algenbildung ist aus meiner Sicht eher nicht auf die eingefügte Erde zurück zu führen (es sei denn, Du hast sie sofort eimerweise eingebracht)
Die entstehenden Fadenalgen solltest Du regelmäßig rauskeschern. Damit kannst Du Deinem Teich zumindestens einen Teil der Nährstoffe wieder entziehen.


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, wir bekommen (Fisch-)Nachwuchs.*

Sorry smonkey das ich mich einklinke aber ist __ schilf auch für fertigteich gefährlich


----------



## smonkey (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, wir bekommen (Fisch-)Nachwuchs.*

Hallo noch mal,

so hier jetzt endlich zwei Bilder vom ganzen Teich. Ich hoffe er wirkt jetzt etwas "grüner". 

 
 
Leider nur mit dem Handy geschossen, aber hoffe ausreichend.

Ach ja, und als Technik verwenden wir:
1x Oase Filtoclear 6000
1x Oase Aquamax Eco

Nun noch mal kurz zu einer meiner ursprünglichen Fragen:



> Ich habe an verschiedenen Stellen gelesen, man soll die Jungen mit dem gleichen Futter füttern, aber fein zermahlen. An anderer Stelle habe ich gelesen die Kleinen ernähren sich von Mikro-Organismen im Wasser. Was ist nun richtig?



Viele Grüße,


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, wir bekommen (Fisch-)Nachwuchs.*

Hallo smonkey!

Beides ist richtig.

Wenn nicht genug Mikroorganismen vorhanden sind - wie z.B. in einer frisch gefüllten Maurerbütte oder einem AQ - dann muss man die Zwerge halt füttern. Wenn Du aber einen eingefahrenen Teich hast mit reichlich Bewuchs an den Wänden, dann ist das Zufüttern überflüssig und belastet nur zusätzlich das Wasser.


----------



## smonkey (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, wir bekommen (Fisch-)Nachwuchs.*

Hallo noch mal,

ich habe die "Kleinen" jetzt schon ein paar Tage nicht mehr an der Oberfläche schwimmen sehen, muss ich mir Sorgen machen?

Ich dachte die wären schon zu Groß gefressen zu werden, zumindest von den großen Fischen. Kann die jemand anderes geholt haben, Katze, Fischreier, ... oder sogar die Teichpumpe?
Oder ist es denen auch einfach nur zu heiß und die halten sich in tieferem Gewässer auf?

Und Danke noch mal für die tolle Hilfe!


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, wir bekommen (Fisch-)Nachwuchs.*

Haben sie denn inzwischen Versteckmöglichkeiten?


----------



## smonkey (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, wir bekommen (Fisch-)Nachwuchs.*

Naja nur die Seerosen, zwei Pflanzesäcke, das __ Schilf und das Seichte, durch Steine abgetrennte Wasser.

Habe die Tage aber auch eine riesen fette Kröte im Teich entdeckt, hat die vielleicht Schuld?


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, wir bekommen (Fisch-)Nachwuchs.*

Nein, die Kröte ist wohl eher unschuldig, die ist nicht schnell genug. Die nimmt nur ein erholsames Bad.

Ansonsten kann man nur spekulieren. Die Versteckmöglichkeiten sind für kleine Fischchen eher mager. Wenn sie sich ins Seichte verziehen, liegen sie für jeden Vogel auf dem Präsentierteller.

Aber mach Dir nichts draus, Du wirst noch genug Fischnachwuchs kriegen  -  Goldfische sind sehr produktiv und Dein Teich bald wegen Überfüllung geschlossen.


----------



## Joerg (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe, wir bekommen (Fisch-)Nachwuchs.*

Einiger werden schneller wachsen oder sich besser verstecken als die anderen.
Ein Teil wird sicher überleben und deinen Teich nächstes Jahr bevölkern.


----------

